# Cut a few slabs of Hickory today



## Uncle Rico (Jul 16, 2012)

I was able to scrounge a few logs from the neighbors hickory tree that fell on our houses during the storm a couple weeks ago. I cut most of it for firewood but decided to mill the crotch and see what it looked like. I had just enough clearance with the 34" bar on the 066BB. My cutting capacity is 27" and the widest part of the split was about 26 and 3/4". It was nice to get out and get the mill going, I'm glad it was quick job though, it was pretty warm. I'm thinking I'll make a small table once they've dried.


----------



## mikeb1079 (Jul 16, 2012)

of course by hickory you mean black walnut eh?  looks great btw, those are going to make some nice coffee tables or.....

sorry to see about the house, but it's always cool to see someone using that lumber!


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jul 17, 2012)

mikeb1079 said:


> of course by hickory you mean black walnut eh?  looks great btw, those are going to make some nice coffee tables or.....
> 
> sorry to see about the house, but it's always cool to see someone using that lumber!




I wish it were black walnut, I would have milled a whole lot more of it. From what the arborist said who took it off the house said though, it's hickory.


----------



## bigtrouble (Jul 19, 2012)

*Nice slabs*

Sure looks like black walnut to me , mighty nice looking slabs at any rate.Core can make great cutting boards also.


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jul 19, 2012)

bigtrouble said:


> Sure looks like black walnut to me , mighty nice looking slabs at any rate.Core can make great cutting boards also.



I hadnt thought about cutting boards, I'm glad you mentioned it, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## devonhubb (Jul 20, 2012)

Hickory is one of my favorite woods. It makes some beautiful cabinets. 

Hickory is one of the favorite woods for powder post beetles as well.


----------



## GeeVee (Jul 20, 2012)

I know not of Blackie the Walnut, but I don't get any color out of Pignut Hickory. Grain yes, color no.


----------



## GeeVee (Jul 20, 2012)

got any pics of the slab cant with face bark on em?


----------



## Jim K (Jul 20, 2012)

*Walnut vs Hickory*

Looks like black walnut to me also, but take a close look at the leaves and then Google “Hickory Trees” and “Black Walnut Trees” and compare pictures of the leaves. That is a mature tree and should have dropped a lot of nuts last fall. Were they hickory nuts or Walnuts? It is hard to see the bark and leaves on the tree from your pictures, but I would say it definitely is not shagbark hickory. I am not familiar with all the different species of hickory, but always thought all the wood was more cream color.


----------



## MHouse1028 (Jul 22, 2012)

thats def hickory looks like the same kind i cut..probably shag bark


----------



## Jim K (Jul 22, 2012)

MHouse1028 said:


> thats def hickory looks like the same kind i cut..probably shag bark



Shagbark hickory trees have a very distinctive bark and are probably the easiest tree to identify by just its bark. The tree that has fallen on the house does not appear to be a shagbark. You can usually identify a shagbark from quite a distance. If it is a hickory tree, the bark looks more like a pignut hickory.

Shagbark Hickory:
Shagbark Hickory Tree - Carya ovata

Pignut Hickory:
Pignut Hickory
Pignut Hickory (Carya glabra)


----------



## Uncle Rico (Jul 23, 2012)

It's definately not shag bark. Here are a couple of pictures I already had on my phone, one is the best pic I have of the bark and another is a pretty good view of the leaves. I'll try and take a couple more close ups if it would help clarify things.


----------



## Sawyer Rob (Jul 23, 2012)

There's NO mistakeing a "shagbark" hickory, here's one on my mill,






SR


----------



## StephenRay (Jul 27, 2012)

Sawyer Rob said:


> There's NO mistakeing a "shagbark" hickory, here's one on my mill,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Shagbark! Hey, I am looking for someone to make three, (3) BEAMS of Shagbark Hickory, - 5 inches thick by 5 inches wide and 8 feet long. I am near Kansas City. Where are you?


----------

